# meowing in the bathroom...



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

it's been awhile since i've posted. the last time was about my little inglebert who since then, has been doing great.
but now i have a behavior question about my princess kitty Stryker.
Stryker is indoor/outdoor cat. He usually only goes outside to go to the bathroom (our other cats are like that sometimes as well) and then comes back in the house. He is the cuddliest cat you'd ever meet. when you pick him up for some lovin' he clings to you like a baby and pushes his head into yours and doesn't want to be let alone afterwards. we don't mind that at all, it's sweet. 

But, he has this wierd thing that he likes to do now...
One afternoon i was sitting in my dinning room and all of a sudden i heard one of the cats meowing(screaming/yelling) really loud. it was coming from the bathroom! i got up and went to see what was going on...it was Stryker sitting on the toilet lid staring at the cabinet...just meowing. He saw me, jumped down, and went into the dinning room.
A few days later he did the same thing, only this time he was staring at the sink. (this was some tiem ago...) But, now he's been doing it the past 3 days. we just kind of giggle because it's so odd. He just sits on the toilet and stares at things and meows VERY loud over and over. Then he'll just leave the bathroom like he wasn't doing anything. and it's always in the bathroom...
He is constantly given attention...so we have NO idea in the world why he has been doing it...
my cats have personality and are very strange in their own ways...
but, this is just way too weird! -haha-
anyone?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella has done that a few times and it's the oddest thing. I have no idea why she was meowing. At first, it seemed she was meowing at the shower door. When I was able to breathe again, I realized there was nothing there. 8O


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Both of you are silly! Don't you recognize that even kittys know that singing always sounds better in the bathroom? :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Didn't even think of that!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Twitch used to do that too sometimes. I just figured it was the good acoustics.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: ... Smudgie does that too, however, he uses the basement recroom to exercise his vocal cords !!! :lol:


----------



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

:lol: 
that's too funny!
well, at least i know my cat isn't the only one doing it -haha-
it gives us quite a giggle when we see him going into the bathroom and then a second later he begins to meow while staring at nothing.
lol
cats do the darndest things! :roll:


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I can't speak for your bathroom, but in my bathroom there is apparently a small colony of Invisible Things living under the towels. Perhaps he was merely making conversation with them.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> ...there is apparently a small colony of Invisible Things living under the towels.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
oh, i most definately know about the invisible colonies.
the invisibles have taken over my home.
Stryker and my little Nugget are the ones that see them the most though.
haha


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm so glad other cats do this also. I just thought Schnitz was weird. He goes into the tub behind the shower curtain almost every evening and sings away for no apparent reason. It must be the acoustics he likes!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen likes the bathroom acoustics, too, but she's a percussionist instead of a singer, She jumps into the dry bathtub, thumps the side of the bathtub and listens to the reverberation :lol: I don't how she thought of doing it, but it sounds pretty cool. I guess she thinks so, too. 
There must also be parts of the sound I'm not hearing.
:catrun


----------

